# Anyone know what this is?



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

I found this in my tank swiming around this morning. It is really small, about 3mm long, I am surprised I noticed it in the tank and ever more surprised that I could catch it. Any ideas what it is. I did not notice it until I started feeding my p frozen silver sides. I am sure there are probably more. Should I use prazi on them?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Can you get clearer pics? The worm is too blurry to pic out any definite details.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

this is as good as my camera gets


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Those pics are much better, but I'm worthless!

At first glance I thought it was a bloodworm (midge-fly larvae), but I don' see segments or head and tail appendages. It appears to be a type of roundworm, most likely an internal parasite. I'd go ahead and treat with prazi just to be safe.

Did you notice the worm attached to the fish, or hanging out of the fish's anus? I can't tell from the pic, but does it appear to have any hooklike mouthparts?

Hopefully someone else can better ID this for you!


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> Those pics are much better, but I'm worthless!
> 
> At first glance I thought it was a bloodworm (midge-fly larvae), but I don' see segments or head and tail appendages. It appears to be a type of roundworm, most likely an internal parasite. I'd go ahead and treat with prazi just to be safe.
> 
> ...


I'm already treating with melafix can i treat with prazipro at the same time?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

nomoneyx said:


> Those pics are much better, but I'm worthless!
> 
> At first glance I thought it was a bloodworm (midge-fly larvae), but I don' see segments or head and tail appendages. It appears to be a type of roundworm, most likely an internal parasite. I'd go ahead and treat with prazi just to be safe.
> 
> ...


I'm already treating with melafix can i treat with prazipro at the same time?
[/quote]

The bottle says not to use with any other drugs or treatments. Is there another problem you're treating for?

Be aware that Prazi may not work depending on the type of worm...it won't hurt though. Just be prepared to try other meds later.


----------



## jjdsplace (Mar 18, 2007)

that looks like mature glass worm they start out clear and darken as they eat and get older. you find them alot in live food.

if it is glass worm its harmless


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

jjdsplace said:


> that looks like mature glass worm they start out clear and darken as they eat and get older. you find them alot in live food.
> 
> if it is glass worm its harmless


Aren't glass worms similar to blood worms? Both are insect larvae.

I would agree except I don't see anything protruding from either end of the "worm". If it does have those end parts though, I would agree...I thought at first glance it was a bloodworm until getting better pics.


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

I am using the melafix because p has a chunk of skin cut out of its chin and its fins are a little burnt from shipping.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's up to you on whether or not to stop the Melafix and resume later. IMO if the fish has a healthy weight, I'd treat with Melafix first. Since it is a new fish, I'd hit it with Prazi regardless of whether or not that turns out to be a parasite.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would try "prazi" for a total of 3 weekly treatments with 30% water change and gravel vac between treatments. Be careful not to use the gravel vac on other tanks since a possibilty of transferring the worm to another tank is likely. If the "prazi" does not work and you notice a loss of appetite to the fish than I would change treatments and start using "levamisole".


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I would try "prazi" for a total of 3 weekly treatments with 30% water change and gravel vac between treatments. Be careful not to use the gravel vac on other tanks since a possibilty of transferring the worm to another tank is likely.* If the "prazi" does not work and you notice a loss of appetite to the fish than I would change treatments and start using "levamisole".*


I have used both of these meds and they work terriffic. Especialy if you have fish caught from the wild....you never know what may be hiding and you cannot see. Just make sure to have a lot of aireation to difuse oxygen when using the levamisole.....it pulls the oxygen out of the water and can kill your fish in under an hour.....be very careful with that stuff. Works great though. Original purpose of levamisole is a pig wormer. If you have trouble finding it, check a farm supply store or vet clinic.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

looks like a gummy worm..lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> looks like a gummy worm..lol
> 
> View attachment 143293
> 
> ...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i cant say the name of the worm but iam shure prazipro well total it...


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

looks like a gummy worm to me.. lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Thats a freiking gummy worm


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

It did'ent taste like a gummy worm?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nomoneyx said:


> It did'ent taste like a gummy worm?


----------



## nomoneyx (Feb 14, 2007)

I started treating these worms with Prazi last Saturday and it seemed to be working because I did not notice any more worms swimming around in my gravel. Yesterday I noticed the worms had swam to the surface and were swimming right below the surface and some had turned into a white looking fly. Any clues what is happening. I think my fish has hexamita because it has lost its appetite and has long stringy white feces. I don't know if I should continue with another treatment of Prazi or if I should treat for hexamita and then do another treatment of Prazi. My tank conditions are good ammonia = 0 nitrite = 0 and nitrate = 5ppm. I have been doing 40-50% water changes weekly. My fish has went from eating everything I put in the tank, silversides, shrimp with the shell, krill, tilapia on a daily basis. Now my fish will only eat one 1-inch cube of tilapia about every two days.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, if they are turning into flies, then it is definitely insect larvae and not a true worm. I'd collect the adult fly and try to ID it to see if it is some sort of parastic species (no clue), or just a fly native to your area. Stringy white feces can mean many things...


----------

